# Sneak me a bite of........



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought it might be fun and informative to start a thread to tell What's the last treat our fluffs devoured.....
Revisit often and post and we can share ideas on what's palatable. 
Whether it be their usual (fruitables:chili or a tiny tidbit of a special occasional forbidden treat (finger of sour creme :w00t
Or.....
Come on ....Fess up....
What ya having for snack?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll go first...
Mommie just gave me a pecan halve!
:chili:I looooooooove Pecans!!!!:chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pooh, I think you might be spoiled! I never thought to give them nuts.
Mine just had some cooked chicken livers for the first time.
Daisy, Max and Bunnie loved them.
Henry says "yuck!" I'm with Henry - they smell awful!
They also just each had a blueberry dipped in yogurt too. They each get one every morning while I am making my breakfast.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is a chow hound and will eat almost anything. He loves ice cream, waffle, pancakes, popcorn (especially with wasabi on it), goes nuts for potatoes of any kind, carrots, tofu, peanuts, hot peppers, vegan pizza. The list is endless.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Cute thread Cindy! Wilson and Cooper love to get Cheerios. Seriously, the sound of that box shaking and those boys come running!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> I'll go first...
> Mommie just gave me a pecan halve!
> :chili:I looooooooove Pecans!!!!:chili:




interesting! I had no idea that dogs could or would eat pecans or other nuts.
it never occurred to me to try.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly just had 3 blueberries and a bit of flan &#55356;&#57198;.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Liv loooooves little pieces of pizza crust!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Ellie (our Sheltie) just sneaked some girl scout cookies while I was at the doctors. Thankfully when I open a box I eat so much in one sitting that there wasn't a lot left. 

They both had a bit of egg this morning and they love blueberries and peanut butter. They hate vegetables though.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*A taste of yogurt : )*

When I was home from work on my lunch break just now I shared a bit of my plain greek yogurt with her (less than have a teaspoon).

Other treats I give her are plain scrambled eggs, blueberries, boiled chicken breast, sometimes the tiniest bit of cheddar cheese, and dehydrated liver dog treats that I re-hydrate. 

Her regular diet is various proteins of the Stella and Chewy dehydrated raw patties, though I go on spurts of home cooking at times using recipes from justfoodfordogs website. 

Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Coconut ice-cream popsicle from Whole Foods. I give him very small pieces ... because Snowball is like a vacuum if he loves something. I am afraid he will get brain freeze from eating ice cream too fast!

He loves Medjool dates, too!

His favorites are snap peas. And, Fruitables ... preferably blueberry pumpkin.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Medjool dates are my new favourite thing...oh wait ...treats Jodi has eaten lately...Tuna!
he didn't steal it though I gave it to him.

He does love dehydrated chicken bits - pure bites.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Pooh, I think you might be spoiled! I never thought to give them nuts.
> Mine just had some cooked chicken livers for the first time.
> Daisy, Max and Bunnie loved them.
> Henry says "yuck!" I'm with Henry - they smell awful!
> They also just each had a blueberry dipped in yogurt too. They each get one every morning while I am making my breakfast.


Pooh agrees with Henry on the livers. .."Yuck"
But says the bluberries dipped in yogurt. .."Yummy!"


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Lucky is a chow hound and will eat almost anything. He loves ice cream, waffle, pancakes, popcorn (especially with wasabi on it), goes nuts for potatoes of any kind, carrots, tofu, peanuts, hot peppers, vegan pizza. The list is endless.


Lucky you Are one lucky chow hound!


summergirl1973 said:


> Cute thread Cindy! Wilson and Cooper love to get Cheerios. Seriously, the sound of that box shaking and those boys come running!


Cooper and Wilson I bet you do a dance for those Cherrios...lol


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maglily said:


> interesting! I had no idea that dogs could or would eat pecans or other nuts.
> it never occurred to me to try.


Yes Brenda,
Pooh looooves Pecans.
They are one of her favorite treats.
We have a huge tree in our yard so each year we gather the nuts and pick them out and freeze them.
She goes crazy when I take them out of the freezer to share them with her :chili:
The vet says they are good for her.
But absolutely NO macadamia nuts...they are toxic for dogs!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Polly's mom said:


> Polly just had 3 blueberries and a bit of flan ��.


Yummy Polly!


LittleOlivia said:


> Liv loooooves little pieces of pizza crust!


Haha Pizza crust would be tempting ...lol


Steph_L said:


> Ellie (our Sheltie) just sneaked some girl scout cookies while I was at the doctors. Thankfully when I open a box I eat so much in one sitting that there wasn't a lot left.
> 
> They both had a bit of egg this morning and they love blueberries and peanut butter. They hate vegetables though.


Oh my I hope Ellie is okay.
Pooh likes scrambled eggs also, and she loooooves her some peanut butter:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

LovelyLily said:


> When I was home from work on my lunch break just now I shared a bit of my plain greek yogurt with her (less than have a teaspoon).
> 
> Other treats I give her are plain scrambled eggs, blueberries, boiled chicken breast, sometimes the tiniest bit of cheddar cheese, and dehydrated liver dog treats that I re-hydrate.
> 
> ...


Lily those treats sound scrumptious! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Coconut ice-cream popsicle from Whole Foods. I give him very small pieces ... because Snowball is like a vacuum if he loves something. I am afraid he will get brain freeze from eating ice cream too fast!
> 
> He loves Medjool dates, too!
> 
> His favorites are snap peas. And, Fruitables ... preferably blueberry pumpkin.


Snowball...
Those treats sound wonderful.
Pooh loves fruitables...they are the only cookie that she can eat that are not grain free...i think it is because of the quality ingredients or that she only gets a small portion ...but so far no reaction.
But, for some reason they are getting hard to find in our area


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maglily said:


> Medjool dates are my new favourite thing...oh wait ...treats Jodi has eaten lately...Tuna!
> he didn't steal it though I gave it to him.
> 
> He does love dehydrated chicken bits - pure bites.


Jodi I don't know why but Pooh turns her nose up to tuna...lol


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi & Lisi had a tiny plate of lettuce for their last treat today. They love any kind of green!

Yesterday they got a tiny bit of my Paleo coconut pancake. It is mostly protein. 
They don't refuse very much at all when it comes to food!


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Cas goes nuts for chicken. I boil the chicken until cooked and then give him. I store small pieces in bags and just boil small amounts which lasts for a day or 2 to give him. Is there any better way of cooking and storing larger quantities without it getting spoilt?
I just started giving him Blue Wilderness chicken jerkey and he goes crazy over those too. He loves yoghurt, so we give him some at times. He is a real sweet-tooth, and devours mangoes. Forbidden treats are ice-cream which we allow him to lick off of our fingers occasionally. I believe he loves coffee too, because he smells our coffee mugs and tries to lick it! :w00t:
He also licks bottles which are right out of the fridge, I wonder if he like cold stuff!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzi & Lisi had a tiny plate of lettuce for their last treat today. They love any kind of green!
> 
> Yesterday they got a tiny bit of my Paleo coconut pancake. It is mostly protein.
> They don't refuse very much at all when it comes to food!


Hey Kitzi and Lisi.....Pooh loooooves shredded lettuce.
It's one of her most favorite treats :chili:


IheartMalt said:


> Cas goes nuts for chicken. I boil the chicken until cooked and then give him. I store small pieces in bags and just boil small amounts which lasts for a day or 2 to give him. Is there any better way of cooking and storing larger quantities without it getting spoilt?
> I just started giving him Blue Wilderness chicken jerkey and he goes crazy over those too. He loves yoghurt, so we give him some at times. He is a real sweet-tooth, and devours mangoes. Forbidden treats are ice-cream which we allow him to lick off of our fingers occasionally. I believe he loves coffee too, because he smells our coffee mugs and tries to lick it! :w00t:
> He also licks bottles which are right out of the fridge, I wonder if he like cold stuff!


Pooh loves to hear what everyone is having for snack:chili:
Pooh loves yogurt, too!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

LovelyLily said:


> When I was home from work on my lunch break just now I shared a bit of my plain greek yogurt with her (less than have a teaspoon).
> 
> Other treats I give her are plain scrambled eggs, blueberries, boiled chicken breast, sometimes the tiniest bit of cheddar cheese, and dehydrated liver dog treats that I re-hydrate.
> 
> ...


Hi Linda!

Baby used to be on the Justfoodfordogs diet as well. I am wondering, does your dog ever have a problem? Mind did, the rice/grains & other carbs in it began to make him throw up. He would pick all the rice out & also would throw up sometimes which scared me. When I concluded that it was his food doing this to him, the grains/potatoes in particular I stopped giving it to him & switched him to a freezed dried raw dog food diet. 

Per my vet recommendations Baby needs a Cranberry supplement to go with that 'CranMate' because his particular body needs more acid in his diet than the raw food gives him. I feed a different flavor every day of freeze dried raw Stella & Chewy's or Primal Freeze dried raw for dogs. 

Baby never refuses his food any more and eats it all. He went from being picky to being a good eater on the raw. His nose is black even in the winter now weather he gets any sun or not, it used to turn brown in the winter. It is always black now & I attribute that to his raw diet.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Baby's Scooby snacks*

Baby loves, goes crazy for and gets a tiny piece/taste of:

1. Natural Organic Peanut butter *{no processed peanut butter it has a deadly chemical in it!}
*
2. steamed cod/flounder {careful to remove all bones}
3. Roast Pork without the spices {just a tiny taste, pork is too high in fat bad for Pancreas}
4. Boiled chicken
5. turkey burger
6. Steak
7. Chicken liver
8. Pumpkin Puree {Plain}

I used to give him plain greek yogurt, & a taste of cheddar but it gives him the runs, so do bananas & cantaloupe so we stopped giving those things.


----------

